# bearded dragon lead



## byron_moses (Aug 17, 2010)

hey guys im after a harness for my daughter bearded dragon does anyone know where i can get one?


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 17, 2010)

google "reptile leash" there are quite a few overseas, and there are even links to make your own.....


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 17, 2010)

ok thamks guys


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 17, 2010)

Making your own would by far be the cheapest, I'll put up pics of mine when I get around to it... but just make sure it crosses under the belly - nice and secure.


----------



## Daryl_H (Aug 17, 2010)

buy a ferrit harness they are the same thing


----------



## lloydy (Aug 17, 2010)

Daryl beat me to it lol

Ferrit harness is the way to go!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 17, 2010)

ebay has a few...


----------



## the jungle guy (Aug 18, 2010)

funny enough the mrs was asking about this :S ebay and a few suppliers uk nothing really in aus unless you want to modifiy hampster, or ferret one


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 24, 2010)

hey guys as i already have ferrets i knew where to get leads and went on my way and got one. spike seemed to like it and was running around the house then outside with it lol


----------



## Wally (Aug 24, 2010)

As a point of interest I thought I'd raise this. In Victoria the Code of practice for the welfare of animals - Private keeping of reptiles states 

2. General requirements

d) Reptiles must not be restricted or restrained by the use of a leash or tether.

I'm not fussed either way just thought I'd point this out.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah mate im in nsw but thanks


----------



## LizardLady (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey mate, is this what you mean?

They're leather, have 'D' ring and clips (go onto the dragon's back), all you need is the lead...

I can post them to you anywhere...

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Wally76 said:


> As a point of interest I thought I'd raise this. In Victoria the Code of practice for the welfare of animals - Private keeping of reptiles states
> 
> 2. General requirements
> 
> ...



Wow, that's madness... my mate always has here beardie out and about on it's little harness and the bearded loves it. Wonder what made the push for that point to be added...


----------



## Wally (Aug 24, 2010)

Like I said it doesn't bother me. The only reaction I'd give would be a comical smirk if I saw it. The Code of practice is on the DSE website if you wish to have a look.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 26, 2010)

Wally76 said:


> Like I said it doesn't bother me. The only reaction I'd give would be a comical smirk if I saw it. The Code of practice is on the DSE website if you wish to have a look.


 
Didn't mean to make it sound like I was taking a stab at you - just that I think that it's kinda silly to ban it and I wonder if there was some extreme issue that caused the ban?


----------



## fishunter (Aug 26, 2010)

Wally76 said:


> As a point of interest I thought I'd raise this. In Victoria the Code of practice for the welfare of animals - Private keeping of reptiles states
> 
> 2. General requirements
> 
> ...


 
Maybe they meant this as a permanent housing status not just to take them for walks?
Just an idea....


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 26, 2010)

fishunter said:


> Maybe they meant this as a permanent housing status not just to take them for walks?
> Just an idea....


 thats sounds better due to how people used to drill holes thru a turtles shell and tie string to them


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 26, 2010)

lol, i tried guinea pig harnesses with my first 2, about twice, they absolutely hated them!!

so i got them a mesh cage (flexarium) for sunning instead,....

ps. they dont walk on leads.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 26, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> hey guys as i already have ferrets i knew where to get leads and went on my way and got one. spike seemed to like it and was running around the house then outside with it lol


 
lmao...good one Ben, he looks awesome mate.

I personally reckon a harness for an adult beardie is a great idea, any beardie owners out there would know themselves how quickly one of these guys can make the 100 metre dash...you can literally see the smoke coming off their hind legs :lol: So I'd rather have a harness on them while they were out sunning or just going for a walk, instead of them making a run for it and perhaps losing them down a gutter or something similar.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 27, 2010)

Chris1 said:


> lol, i tried guinea pig harnesses with my first 2, about twice, they absolutely hated them!!
> 
> so i got them a mesh cage (flexarium) for sunning instead,....
> 
> ps. they dont walk on leads.



hey chris beg to differ mate as mine loves it


----------

